# My nano reef



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

Just wanted to share so pics of my 14 gallon nano reef....Enjoy.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## marshab1 (Aug 28, 2006)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## cinnamonteal (May 16, 2008)

That's so cool! Is it difficult to maintain?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Wow, that is beautiful! Is it a lot of work?


----------



## LizShort (May 19, 2009)

WOWEEE!!!! I want one!!!! How do you do that???


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!! How beautiful... that's got to be so calming.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Gosh - that is so beautiful! Really something to be proud of!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow that is so neat!! I would love to have something like that one day...I'm sure it would entertain the dogs for HOURS


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

That would be so relaxing to look at. Great job.


----------



## Renee R (Mar 1, 2009)

Tahnee GR said:


> Wow, that is beautiful! Is it a lot of work?


 
The tank is a lot of work, but I must admit that my bf is the one who really maintains the tank. I help out with scraping off the coralline algae and feeding the fish. The reason the tank is some what 'hard' to maintain is due to its small size, any change in the water can kill of the fish and live coral; it is actually easier to maintain a large tank verse a nano tank. I do really enjoy the tank, and my dream is to one day have a 300 gallon tank :crossfing


----------



## Pudden (Dec 28, 2008)

wow. cool. Just 14 gallons? That's amazing. Beautiful invertebrates.


----------

